# Weekly Competition 2019-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or contact Mike Hughey if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U
*2. *R' U2 R2 U' R F2 U R'
*3. *U' R F2 U' F' R' F2 U R
*4. *R' U R U2 F' U F' U'
*5. *R2 F U' F2 R U' R2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 R F2 R F2 U2 B2 L' D2 B' R' B' L' B' F U F' D' U
*2. *F2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F' L U L F L U' F' U'
*3. *L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 U L' R U2 B' L R2 D' F' R2 U2
*4. *R2 B2 D F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L U' R D' B2 F' R' F L2 D2
*5. *F' R' D2 F B2 R U' L' D R2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R L B2 U2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' F2 Uw2 L2 B' L' R B' Uw R2 U2 Rw2 Fw F' D F2 L2 F Uw' U' R' D' Uw2 B' D' U L Rw' D' L U L' U B' Fw' L U' F Rw' Uw2
*2. *R2 Uw2 L B R2 Fw' F2 L D B' L' B F' Rw R' F' Uw' U L D2 B2 F2 L2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw' L R' U B2 L U2 L2 Rw2 U2 B' R2 U' Fw'
*3. *D' B L2 Uw' R' D B' L U2 B2 F D2 U2 Rw R' D R' U' R U' Fw F2 R F2 L' F' L' R2 D L R U L D' B D Fw R' Uw' U'
*4. *U2 Rw B' L' B' Rw R' D U2 L' Rw2 D F Rw' F D Uw2 Rw B Fw2 D Fw Uw B D2 Rw2 B' F' L2 R D2 Fw2 Rw B2 Fw2 U2 B2 F' Rw' D'
*5. *Uw B2 Rw' Uw Rw B F2 L2 Rw2 U B' Uw2 U2 Fw' U R' Fw2 L2 B U B2 F2 D B2 F' Rw' Fw2 L D' U2 B2 Fw L2 D' U F' D Uw L' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Rw R' B Rw' F2 Uw2 Lw Dw' Lw' D2 Bw2 D' Dw U Bw2 L2 B2 L' B' Fw2 Lw Fw D' B2 Rw2 F Rw' D' U2 Lw' Uw L Rw B2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 B D2 Uw2 U2 Rw Uw' Bw' D2 L Bw' U2 R F Dw' Bw2 Uw R2 Uw2 Bw2
*2. *U' F Uw B2 Fw F L Rw Bw' Fw2 R Dw Bw' R' U R' B' Rw Uw2 Lw Fw F2 Dw2 B2 Bw Uw' U L' Lw Bw' Fw2 F2 U F Dw' B2 Uw U Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 U L2 Lw2 U2 B Dw Fw2 L' D' F' D' Uw L' Rw' Bw Lw2 F2 Dw' B'
*3. *L2 Lw2 Rw Bw' Uw U' Lw2 D' L' Lw' Rw R2 B' Lw' B D2 Uw U L' F' Lw2 U B U Bw Lw' R2 Dw L2 Fw Rw Uw2 B2 Rw F' Rw2 R' Uw2 B Bw Fw' L Bw2 F Dw2 B' F Rw2 Uw R' U Bw' Rw Fw2 Lw' Bw2 L' B Rw2 Dw2
*4. *Fw Lw B2 F2 L' Bw2 Fw' L' Lw U2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw' Lw' R' Dw Rw Uw2 F' R Dw2 Uw2 B Fw' Rw' Dw L2 Bw Uw' L2 R' Uw' Rw Bw U2 B R' Uw L Dw2 R F Uw' U' Rw U L' R Uw Lw2 Fw U L' R2 F Dw Lw R Dw'
*5. *Dw' U B' Fw Rw2 F2 Dw2 B' Fw' Dw U2 R' Dw2 Uw' U' B' L' Lw2 Dw2 F Dw U L' R B Fw' D2 R' F Uw' Bw Uw L2 U2 R Fw' L2 D2 Lw' Uw2 R Dw' B2 Lw' Bw' L F' L2 B D2 Dw B2 R2 Bw Dw2 Uw L2 F Rw2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 2F2 3R 2R2 B2 3U2 B 2R B2 2L 2D 3R 2D L D 2R' 2F2 L' 2L2 D 2L U' 2F' F' 3R' B' 2B L' 2D2 3U2 2U' B2 2B 3F2 F2 D2 2B F2 2L2 R2 D' 2B 2F 2D 2U' U2 B D L' D 2D2 2B' 2U2 F2 D2 3R R2 B2 F' L 3R 3F 3U 2U 3R R2 B2 2B2 2L D'
*2. *B2 2L2 2U2 3F2 2F2 2U' 3F' 2D R 3U2 B2 F 2L D' 2D2 3U' U' 2B2 L2 2L R2 3U' U' 3R 3U 2B U 3F2 2U' 2R 2B2 F L 2L 2U 2B 2L2 2U2 3F' 2U' 3F 2F D R 2U 3R2 R' 2D2 2U2 B 3F2 D2 2D' L2 2D U' 2F F2 3U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 B' 2F' D R2 F 2R2 U' F
*3. *L2 2U 3F 2L U L 2F2 2R' R2 D2 2F2 2L' B' 2R 3F2 2R2 B' D F U' B 2L 3F 2F L2 B 2B2 2F 3U2 F D 3R' R F2 L2 2L 2B2 3U2 F L2 2U L' 2L 2R' R2 D2 3R 2D2 B2 2B2 F 2U2 3R' B 3F2 2D2 U' R' B2 3F' 2D 3U' U2 3F' 2F2 2U' 3R 2R2 B' 3F2
*4. *2D2 2F' D 2D2 U' 2F' F' 2R2 R2 D U 2L2 3F 2L 3U 2U' U 2R2 3U' 3F' 2U 3R2 2R2 3F2 2L' B F2 2R' U2 L' 3U' 2F2 3U2 2L' 3R R 2U2 R' 2B2 3F' 2L R' 2D' F2 2R' R 3U2 2U2 U2 2L F2 3R U L U 3F2 L 3R R2 2U2 U2 R 2U' B 2U2 F' 2U2 U2 3R 2F
*5. *2U' F' 3R' 3U 2B 3F2 L2 3U 2F D 2L 2R' 2D' R2 B2 3U2 F2 D U 2B2 2U2 2L2 2F D2 2B D2 2L 2F' F2 2L2 3R2 B2 2B2 2D 3F 2D2 2B2 2L' B2 3U' L' 2F' 2U2 3R R' 2D' 3R B2 2L2 2R R' 2B F 2D 2U2 F' 2D 3F 3U B2 2B2 2F' F 2R D2 2F U2 B2 2F' F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 D' 3B 2F 2D2 L' 2R2 F2 2L' 3R 2R2 D2 2L2 F2 U2 B' 2B2 U2 3L' 3R2 3D2 B R 3B2 L' 3R R2 2D2 2F' 2L2 3L2 3F2 D' 3D' 2U' F2 3R 3B' 2L B2 2B2 3F' 3L 3D' 3B' L 2F2 D2 2B2 L 3F 2F' 2R2 B' U' 2F2 2U B' 2D' 2L 3U2 3F' 3U' 2U' 2B2 L2 3R2 2R' D 2D B' 2L 3R' 2R' 2F 2L2 2D2 L' 3D' 3F L2 B' 3B 2R 2B2 3L' 3D' 2U2 2B' 2L D2 3U2 L' 2D' 3D 2F D 3R B2 2D'
*2. *2B2 D2 3U' U2 L2 2B2 3F2 2L2 3B' 3U' F2 D2 2B' 3F 2R 2U' B' 2F' L' R2 2D2 2B2 2F' D' 3F2 F2 3R R' 2F 2D R D L F2 2D' L' 2R' B 3B' D2 3L R 3B L 2R' 3F 2D2 B2 2B2 3B2 2L2 3D2 U2 F' 2U 2F' 2L2 U F' L2 3R2 3F2 2D' 3L R' U' B 2B F' 3U 2L 2R R F D 2B2 3R B2 2U2 3B 2F 3R2 2R2 D2 2R B 3B2 L' 3L R F R 3F2 3L' D 2B' 2L' 2D 2U U
*3. *2F D' 2B D' 3B D 3L 2B 2F' 3L' 2U' 3B' L' 2D2 U' 3L 3F2 L 2R 3F' 2R2 3U2 3L2 3R' 2R2 R F' 3U 2F' L' 2L' 3L' 2R D2 3F' U2 3L' 2U' L 2R2 F 2L F 3L 3F' 3D' F U2 3L2 3R B 2D2 3U2 U' L2 D 3U' U2 B 2F2 3L' 2B' D 2B2 3L' 2D B' 3F 2F2 D' 3L' 3R2 B' 3D2 2L' 3R 2B2 2D2 3B' 3F2 2L 3L2 3R 3U' L 2R2 3F2 U 2L 2U' 3L2 3D2 2L2 3B R D2 2U2 3B2 2R2 R2
*4. *B2 2B L2 3R2 2D2 U' 3B 3F 3U2 3B2 F' 3L2 F D 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F 3L 2R2 D 2D2 U F2 3D U2 3R 2R' R' 2D2 3B2 2R' 2U R 3D' L2 R 3D 2B' 3B' 3R 3D2 B2 3R2 2B2 3B' 3L2 F 3D' B' 2F U2 2F' D 2D' 2U2 3B2 2L D 2B2 F' 2U2 2L2 3R' R 2B2 2L 2B' 3F2 F' U2 3R2 U' 3L 2B' 3D L' 3R2 3B F' 3U2 U2 R' 3F L 2L 2F2 L' 2L' R2 B 3B 3U2 2U R' 2D2 3U2 2L2 3R 3F
*5. *L' R B' 3R' F2 L' 3F' 3L' B 2F' 2D2 3R' U F' 3R 3F' 2D' 2L 3L 3F' 2F 3R 2D' 3D 3U U2 3L 2B 3D 2L 2R' D 2D B2 2R2 3F' D' 3R2 D' 3U 2F 2R2 R2 3U' 3B' D' 2U' 3R' 2R2 3D 3U' 2U 2L' 2D' 3U 2L2 3R' R' 3U 2L 3L2 3U' 2U' L 2R 3F2 2L' 3U2 F' L' D 3L' 3D U' 3B' 3L' 3B' 2D' 3R2 F2 L2 3D' 2L' D2 B2 3D2 F2 2L' 3U' 3R U2 3F' 2L 2B L 3L2 2D 2L2 3R2 2B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F R U' F2 U' F2 U2
*2. *F' R' F U2 R' F' R U2 F'
*3. *F' R' U2 R' F' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 D L B R2 U' F2 U' R' U' D' L' F2 D' L' U D2 R2 B L' Fw' Uw2
*2. *U L' U2 B2 F L' F R B D F' L U2 L' F L' D2 U F' B' Rw' Uw2
*3. *F' U2 B F2 L U F B L' R U B' L2 U' F B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 Fw D' U L2 U B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' D' Fw L2 U Fw2 D Rw B' Fw2 Uw U' B2 Fw' L2 F U2 L' F2 D F2 Rw2 U' F D' U2 L' Rw R2 Uw
*2. *U2 L' D2 B2 Uw F U' R B F' L' Rw' Uw B' L2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F D2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 Fw' F2 D Rw U2 B2 L' Fw Uw' B' D2 U
*3. *D2 L' R2 Fw R D2 U Fw' D' Fw2 D2 Uw' L' U2 B Fw Rw' Fw2 D Rw R Fw2 D2 U2 F' D B2 R Uw R B F2 U Rw' Fw F R' Fw F2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Rw' U2 Bw' Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw B Bw2 D Dw' U' L2 Rw2 R Fw Lw2 Fw2 D2 Bw F' Dw' Fw2 Uw2 L D' Uw Rw' F' Lw Dw Uw2 Lw2 R' U2 B' D' Bw Fw' U2 B2 Lw' F Lw2 R' D2 Uw' Lw Uw U' Bw U' Lw B Lw' Dw' Lw
*2. *B Lw Fw Rw' R B' Bw2 U2 R Bw' Dw Fw' R U' Fw' Lw U Rw' D U' L' R Fw U2 B L Lw' B2 Lw U' Bw Fw2 L Lw2 Bw L' Fw Dw Rw R' U2 Lw Rw F2 Dw2 Uw Rw R2 Dw Fw2 D2 U2 R2 Dw' Lw' D' R2 F D2 F
*3. *L2 D2 Bw2 F2 Uw F D Uw B U L' Lw Dw F' L B' Bw R' Uw2 Bw2 R Fw2 F' R F Lw' Fw' Rw' R2 B' Fw' Rw' Dw' F Lw2 Bw' Fw' Dw Rw' R U L U' Fw Lw2 B D Lw' Rw2 D2 U2 B' Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw R Uw Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B L' R' 2F' 2D2 2B 2D' 2B 2F' F' D L2 2L2 3F2 2U 3F' 2U2 3R2 2U B' 2B 2R' D2 2D' 2U U 2R2 3U2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2L2 R2 2B2 3F 2F' F2 R' 2U' U 2L' D2 2R 3F2 3R 3U 2U' 2B' 2D' R' 2U' F' D 2F' 2R' D B' L D2 2B2 3F' 2F2 R D2 2D2 2L2 B2 2L F' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F' D' 3B 2R B 3B F 2L 3R' 3D' 3U2 U 3L 2U' F 2U2 3L U' 3F2 2L' 2R2 D' R F 2U' B2 2L B' 2F F2 D 3L2 U' 3L2 3B2 2L2 R 3F' 2D L2 3R 3F' L' 3L' 3F 3U2 L2 3R' 2F' D2 3B 3U2 L' 3L' 3B' 2F2 3D B2 2U' B 2F2 2D' 3U 2R' 2D' 3D R2 D' 3D B F2 R 2D2 B2 3B' 3F2 F L' 2U2 3B2 F2 L2 3R' D2 3B 3R' 2U' 2B2 2R 3U2 2R 2D 3L 3B2 2D2 3D' R' 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L F B2 L2 R' U2 R' F' U' R' L2 D' F L D B' U' L2 B' Rw Uw'
*2. *B R2 B U' L B2 D2 R L2 B2 R D' U' L B U' B' U F' Rw2 Uw
*3. *R F2 L2 D2 U' B U' R D' R' B' R2 L D B2 L2 U2 F' D2 Fw Uw
*4. *L R2 U2 D L' R2 U R2 B' D R2 L' D R2 D L F' U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *F R2 D2 B' D L' B2 U2 R' D' L2 B R F U' D2 R2 B D2 R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*6. *F' U F' R D L' B2 U L2 B' F2 U2 R D' F D2 U' L2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*7. *B2 U2 L' F' U' B2 R' F2 B2 U2 B' F U2 D B' D2 U B2 L F2 Rw' Uw
*8. *R' U2 L D' F' R' B' L' R U' B' R' F U' R2 F D2 R U' Rw' Uw
*9. *L R' D2 F U L2 D2 F' R2 D' U2 B F2 U2 F U R' L2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw
*10. *U2 F' L' B2 R2 L' U' D' L2 R D' B' U' B' R2 B' D' U F Rw Uw
*11. *R B U2 R B2 F R' L B' D' F2 R F2 R L' D' R2 D2 R' D Fw Uw
*12. *U' L R U' R' F U2 L2 F B' L U L' F B2 D2 F' R' F Rw' Uw'
*13. *U B U D2 R' L B' U' R' U' R L F L2 B' U L' R B2 F D Fw' Uw'
*14. *B2 D U' F2 L2 U D2 B' D' R2 U2 D B D2 B' D2 U F' D R2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*15. *R' F U2 F' D2 R D2 B' D2 U L R2 D B' U2 L2 D' L' F U2 Rw Uw2
*16. *L2 F2 B2 U' F' B U' B L' R2 F' B2 D' B L' R' F' B' U2 Fw' Uw2
*17. *R' D2 B2 L' D2 L' D2 R2 B F' L' B' R L2 D L B2 F2 L Fw' Uw'
*18. *R2 L2 U L D2 F U' L F' R' D L' D2 B' F' D L' R D' B2 Rw' Uw'
*19. *U2 R U2 R' L2 B' R' U2 F' U F2 R F R' L B F' R' U2 Fw Uw'
*20. *F' B' U2 B2 L' F' L' B D B' U2 B2 U2 D' B' R' B D2 B' R B2 Rw
*21. *R' U' L' B2 U' F' L' R F B R L2 B' L2 R D' L U' D' B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*22. *L' R2 F' U F U' R2 U' L R' U2 F' R2 U L R' F2 L2 R2 F Rw' Uw'
*23. *D L' B U L2 U B2 U' B2 D R' U' D' L' U' F' R2 L2 F R' B' Rw' Uw'
*24. *D' F2 U2 F B2 R' F D' F D B2 D' L' B U' B2 L' U' D' L2 Fw' Uw2
*25. *R L F' B D F' U F' R2 U B R B F2 L' B' F' D B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *F2 U2 D' L D U' B2 R D' B2 U D L' U D L2 D U2 R2 F R2 Fw' Uw
*27. *L' B2 D F2 L B' R B L' F R B' D2 U2 B' U' D' L' B Rw2 Uw'
*28. *L2 B2 D B2 R' F U B R' L U' L' D U' R L F2 L F' D L Fw' Uw2
*29. *F B2 L2 F U' R' U' L' R' B2 R2 U' D' F2 R' D2 L' D B2 U2 Rw Uw'
*30. *F B' L R' U' R' D2 L D' L B' D2 F' R L2 B F' L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*31. *D B2 U' B' U2 R2 B R2 F' R2 U F2 D2 L' B2 F' L2 R2 B L F' Rw2 Uw
*32. *U' L R F' B R2 D' B' U D' F L2 F' B' L' U D' R B' R L' Fw' Uw2
*33. *U B2 L2 B L F' U' F' R2 F' D U' B2 U' D' B D2 R2 F2 R' U2 Fw'
*34. *B' R D F2 U L F R U B' L F L' B' F D2 L2 U2 D2 Fw Uw'
*35. *R' B' F L2 U D B' L2 F D R2 D' F' R' L F' L' U2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*36. *F U L R F' D2 L F L D2 B L U2 F B2 D F' L' D R' B' Rw' Uw'
*37. *U' R B2 L2 R B R2 D2 F2 B U R' F' L B F2 U L' B U2 L' Fw Uw'
*38. *B' R' F2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F' D2 R L U F2 R' F' D2 U F2 L' Uw
*39. *B2 D' B' R D2 L' B' L B R U2 B2 F U2 F B' U' F B2 R2 Fw Uw'
*40. *L B' F' L2 R2 U' B' L2 F U2 L F D2 B2 R' F' L2 U F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*41. *F' R2 L2 U2 B F L R' D2 L' R2 B' F D2 B' R2 D' U B2 L' Fw Uw
*42. *L2 D B L' B2 R L' B L R B2 R U B F' R2 U B' U' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *U F U2 R L2 D' B2 L F' D' L2 B' R' U' B2 U L R2 D' B Rw Uw2
*44. *B' L F U R L F' D' U2 F2 U' R' U2 D' R2 D F' B D U' Fw' Uw2
*45. *L2 R B2 F' D2 U' L B2 D L U2 D B' F R L U R' B'
*46. *F U2 L' R2 B L R2 D B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F L2 B F' L' U2 Rw Uw
*47. *F' L2 B U2 F' R B F2 D' U B L2 D2 U' L' R' F' L' F' Rw' Uw2
*48. *U' R D' F L' D' B' L' U' R2 D' U2 B L2 U2 F L F U Rw Uw
*49. *U' D' R B' L U2 D2 R2 F' U D' R' L U' B L B' U2 B U R2 Fw' Uw
*50. *R L2 D' F' U F U' L2 U' L2 B U' L F2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*51. *F2 R B2 L' B' U' B' F2 D' B F U' D F2 B D' L2 F' L R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*52. *D' F' L' U B' U2 D B2 U2 D L R F R2 D R2 B U2 L' D' Rw' Uw'
*53. *D F R B2 R B2 U F U2 R' B U2 D2 R U F2 D' R2 D' Rw' Uw2
*54. *B2 U2 R' B2 F' U' B R' U2 F' L D2 R2 B2 D' F2 B R B Rw2 Uw'
*55. *R D' F L' F2 U2 L' B2 F R2 F2 U' D2 L' U2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 Rw Uw
*56. *D' B R' U2 F' R' F D' U' F' D2 R' F2 B R F' U R2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *R B2 L U' R B' R' U' F B R2 F D2 F' U B2 D R B F Rw2 Uw
*58. *R L2 B' U D' L' F2 L2 U2 R' B D' L' D B' L D' U2 L' Fw Uw2
*59. *L2 D2 F R' U' L F D U L' R2 F2 R2 F B R2 B' U L B2 Rw' Uw2
*60. *F' D' B2 L2 R2 U2 R L' D L D2 U' F B2 L F' U' R F' R D2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 L F2 L2 D2 R U2 R U2 L2 B' R U B' U B' D B F2
*2. *B L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 F R2 U2 F R D' B' L' U' B2 D' R F2 R
*3. *F2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U B' R' D' L U L F' D' R'
*4. *L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R' U F2 D2 L' B' D R' U L B
*5. *B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L' R2 B L2 D2 R2 D' R' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D U2 L B' R' U' F' R D2 L' B2 F2 R2
*2. *L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 D F' U2 L' R2 F U2 L' D' L R
*3. *L U B' D B U' F R' D' F L2 F' L2 F L2 F D2 L2 B2 R2
*4. *D L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 F' L2 B' U L D2 R2 U' L
*5. *D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U B U' L2 D' B R D B2 R2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R B2 D2 L' R' F2 R' B2 R U2 F2 U' R D B2 L B2 R B R2
*2. *F R2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R F U F L' B' D F2
*3. *R2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 D L2 R' D' F U R' U2 B' F'
*4. *D2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F' D' L D F' D' B U L' D
*5. *F2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D U2 B L2 F R2 F2 R' F L' B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' F D' R2 F2 R2 B F2 U L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L U F' R2 U B' F L' U2 B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L B2 R B2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L R F L D2 U2 L2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 U' F' R F2 R' F
*3. *B2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L U' B' L2 R2 D' U R D2
*4. *U Rw2 R B' Rw' F R Uw Rw B' R Uw2 Rw Uw L' D' F2 D2 Fw' F' U' B' U' R' U2 R' B2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw U' Fw Rw U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R' F' U2 F R' F'
*3. *L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' L2 F' D B R' D' B' U2 L B R
*4. *Rw Uw B2 D Rw2 Fw2 F2 R' U' B' R2 F' Rw R B' Uw' B2 F2 L B Fw' L' B Fw L' Fw R2 D2 U L2 Uw2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2 L R2 Uw R'
*5. *D Uw U2 Lw2 R D B Lw2 R Dw Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw' B D' Dw B' Rw2 Bw2 L' Dw Uw2 Bw Fw' D' Dw' Uw2 F Uw2 L' Uw U' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' B Lw2 D L R2 Fw2 U2 Bw F' Dw Fw' Dw Bw Lw2 Bw F D' U2 L R D' Uw' Bw2 U2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R F' U F2 R' F
*3. *U R2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F D2 L' F D' R B R' D'
*4. *B D' B' D F L D2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 L Fw' U Rw2 Uw R' U2 Rw' R2 U L D' U' Rw F2 R F Uw' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw B' F' Rw' Uw U' Rw' R2 Fw
*5. *L R Dw2 Fw' R2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 Uw' L' Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw' L Lw D' Uw' Rw U' Bw Lw2 Rw' R Uw' L Lw Rw Fw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 U2 B2 U Lw2 Rw2 R2 B Uw U' B Bw2 D L2 R Bw2 F Uw' Bw2 D' Lw Dw' Uw' U' F' U' F' Lw
*6. *3R' 2R2 D' F' 2R B' D2 U2 2R U 3R' U 2B F2 R' B2 3R' 2R2 2D' R D F' 2D2 3R 2D L2 2D' 2L2 D' 2B2 R 3U2 L2 3R2 R2 D U2 2R2 2D R2 D' U2 L F' U' 2R2 3U2 L B' 3R' F 2R B 2U' 2L2 2D' 3U U2 B2 F D 3F' R 2D 2L' 2B2 R2 2B' 2F 2R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U F2 U2 R2
*3. *R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 L' B2 U F' R' D2 B' U' R2 D2
*4. *B F' Rw' F' L2 Uw' U B' Fw L Uw U' Fw' L' Uw2 L D2 Uw U' R' Uw' Rw' Fw L Rw' Uw B Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw U B' Fw L' R F2 R' Fw2 R'
*5. *U F' Dw2 Uw Rw R F' Rw' Dw' F2 Lw' Rw2 B Uw Fw U Lw Dw2 Bw2 Fw Dw L Rw F2 Uw Fw2 F' Lw Uw Bw2 Lw2 U' Fw2 D B2 D2 Uw L2 B' Dw Bw' D' Dw' Bw' Fw' L2 Lw2 R2 Uw' R' B2 D Uw B Bw2 Dw F Uw2 Fw U'
*6. *L2 2U2 2L' 2B' 3F2 2F' 3U' B2 3R' B' 2D' 3U2 3F2 D 2U2 2R 2F2 L2 2F 2U' U 3R' 2R2 R' B2 3F' 2L F' 2L 2D2 L2 2L' 2D2 B F' L' 3R2 F2 U B' L' 2R 2F' 2R2 3U' F' L2 3R2 3U' 2U R D' 2B2 2U' 2L2 3R R' D2 F2 L' 2L' D' 2U' 2B' 3F 3R 3U' 2U' L' 3R2
*7. *F D 3D 3U B 2B' 2D' B 2B2 3B' F' 2U F2 2L R2 3B2 3D2 2F' 3U 2R2 3D2 3U2 L' 3R D' 3F D 3U 2U U B2 2F 2D2 L' 2L 3L2 B2 3B2 2F' L2 2B' 3D 3F F' 2L D2 2B' 3D2 B R B 3D B2 3R D' U' 3R2 F2 L2 3B2 2F' D' 2F' 2L 2B R F' 3L2 U' 3F2 F R' B' D F' 2U 3B2 F2 3D2 3U' 3R' 2D2 2U2 3L' 3R U2 3R 3F2 3U 2L2 2B 3B' 3F' U2 B' 2B2 3B' F R' D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR4+ DL4+ UL1- U1+ R5+ D1+ L5- ALL5- y2 U5+ R3- D1- L0+ ALL1+ UL 
*2. *UR4- DR6+ DL3- UL2- U0+ R4- D5- L2- ALL4- y2 U6+ R6+ D4- L1+ ALL1- UR DL 
*3. *UR4- DR2- DL0+ UL3- U5- R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R4+ D6+ L6+ ALL3- UR UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR1- DL0+ UL3+ U1- R2- D2+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R2+ D4+ L2- ALL2+ UR DR UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR2+ DL1+ UL1- U1- R3+ D1+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U1- R6+ D2+ L6+ ALL5+ UR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U' R' L' B U' L R' l r b' u
*2. *U L' U' L B R U' B' l r'
*3. *U L B' L B' R' L' l r b u
*4. *L R B U R' L' R' r b u'
*5. *U R' L B' U' B' L' B R l' r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2)
*3. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (5, -4) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (5, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(6, -1) / (-3, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U R U L B L U L B R' U
*2. *B L R L B' R U' B R' B R
*3. *U R' U' R B' U R B R B' U
*4. *R U L B L B R L U L' B
*5. *U L R L R' U L' B' U L' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R U' F U2 F' R' U R2 U'
*3. *U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R B2 F2 U' F D F' L D R2 U L2
*4. *U B' D' L2 Fw U' L' Rw2 D2 U' R B' Rw2 D Uw2 U2 B' Rw' Fw2 L' Rw' R' B D U' B' Uw2 F' L B' Fw2 R Fw' L2 U' Fw Rw Uw' L2 F'
*5. *U2 R2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 L2 B2 F D' U B2 Bw L U2 L B Bw2 Uw2 R B' Lw D' Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw Dw' Bw2 Lw Bw2 L F' Rw2 Bw Fw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' B Rw R' Fw Uw' R' U Bw' Lw U2 Bw2 Fw U2 Lw B' Fw2
*OH. *L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' F2 R' F2 U F' U2 B' L' D' F U2 L'
*Clock. *UR2- DR2- DL6+ UL0+ U6+ R5+ D1- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R0+ D3+ L4- ALL4+ UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' R U B' R' U' R U' L r' b u
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2)
*Skewb. *U B R' U' R L B' U B R' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R' B' L b l' f r' f' B L' F' R F' R B' F
*2. *R' r f' l B L B L R F L B R F
*3. *B' F' b l r b f' F f' l L R' B F' L R' B' F
*4. *b' l L f l r' b' R' B R' B L R'
*5. *R l' b l f' r L' B' F' R F' L' R F R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw B R U' Lw U R Rw' L' U B Bw' R' U' L' Uw Bw Lw' B' Bw Uw' U' R' Lw Bw' Lw' Rw' L U' Bw Lw U' B' Rw' R Bw Lw Rw' B Lw u' r l' b
*2. *R B Bw' U Rw' Bw' Rw U L Uw' Bw' Lw L B Rw Bw' Lw Bw Lw Rw' Bw Uw' Bw Uw R' Bw Rw Uw' U L' R Lw' Bw U B' Lw Uw Rw' Bw' R r l b'
*3. *U' Rw' Uw' L' U Bw' R' L Uw' U L' Lw R U' B' Rw' Bw L' U Lw Bw' B U' R' Uw' Bw' Lw' R Rw Lw L' Uw B' R U' Lw' R Bw' Uw' R' u' l'
*4. *Lw' R' U B' L Bw' L R' Uw L' Bw' U' B R' L' Rw Uw Bw' Lw L Uw L R B' U Rw' Uw Rw' B' R' Bw Uw L U' B Bw Uw B' Rw' L r' l b'
*5. *B' U' L Bw' Uw R Bw Lw Rw' Uw' B R' L' Lw R' Rw Lw' L R Bw U Rw' Lw L' B Uw Lw' Rw' L Bw' L R Lw' B U Bw' Rw' Bw' Rw' Bw' r b'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm happy with my times, could be faster but that's ok... could be worse too.
better luck next time.


----------



## Lux (Mar 21, 2019)

3x3: 22.64, 20.52, (19.14), (27.34), 21.69
Ao5: 21.62


----------



## Juicejam (Mar 25, 2019)

2x2: 3.63, 4.36, 3.76, (2.84), (5.07) = 3.92
3x3: 12.71, 13.00, (28.47), (11.77), 14.56 = 13.42
4x4: 1:03.11, 1:09.03, (57.00), 1:10.07, (DNF) = 1:07.40
OH: (41.28), 31.17, (22.19), 22.75, 30.57 = 28.16
Skewb: (15.74), (6.92), 7.70, 14.39, 7.71 = 9.93
2-3-4 Relay: 1:48.31
2BLD: 52.07, 53.67, 1:06.56
3BLD: DNF, 2:05.97, 3:09.92
MBLD: 3/5 (33:57.06)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2019)

Results for week 12: Congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(164)
1.  1.40 Mattias Uvesten
2.  1.47 Legomanz
3.  1.84 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.86 JackPfeifer
5.  1.97 TheDubDubJr
6.  1.98 MichaelNielsen
7.  2.24 JakubDrobny
8.  2.26 DhruvA
9.  2.32 Kylegadj
10.  2.42 Magdamini
11.  2.43 OriginalUsername
12.  2.46 JoXCuber
13.  2.52 Sean Hartman
14.  2.56 2017LAMB06
15.  2.58 avshalom
16.  2.61 Richie72
17.  2.65 Angry_Mob
18.  2.67 PlatonCuber
18.  2.67 Kerry_Creech
20.  2.68 TipsterTrickster
21.  2.70 turtwig
22.  2.78 Luke Garrett
23.  2.84 [email protected]
24.  2.88 cuberkid10
25.  2.91 Helmer Ewert
26.  2.93 thecubingwizard
27.  3.09 jancsi02
28.  3.14 SimonK
29.  3.17 NathanaelCubes
30.  3.18 NoProblemCubing
31.  3.21 TheodorNordstrand
32.  3.27 PokeCubes
33.  3.28 wuque man
34.  3.30 Connor Yungbluth
34.  3.30 Marcus Siu
36.  3.31 HawaiiLife745
37.  3.33 AidanNoogie
38.  3.34 AdrianCubing
39.  3.51 G2013
40.  3.53 MrKuba600
40.  3.53 ichcubegern
42.  3.62 MartinN13
43.  3.66 tJardigradHe
43.  3.66 Ghost Cuber
45.  3.70 Toothcraver55
46.  3.74 Sub1Hour
47.  3.75 Andrew_Rizo
48.  3.77 BradenTheMagician
49.  3.79 Neb
50.  3.81 thembldlord
51.  3.84 Nicos
51.  3.84 CubicPickle
53.  3.86 JMHCubed
53.  3.86 camcuber
53.  3.86 Brizzle
56.  3.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
57.  3.92 Juicejam
58.  3.94 Shadowjockey
58.  3.94 Pyra42
60.  3.96 riz3ndrr
61.  3.97 sleipnir
62.  3.98 Trig0n
63.  4.04 Keenan Johnson
64.  4.05 Ontricus
65.  4.06 Dylan Swarts
66.  4.08 Liam Wadek
67.  4.09 trav1
68.  4.11 OJ Cubing
69.  4.17 Awesomesaucer
70.  4.23 MCuber
71.  4.25 RileyN23
72.  4.30 DGCubes
73.  4.31 Antto Pitkänen
74.  4.32 Turkey vld
75.  4.34 Jonah Jarvis
76.  4.35 Logan
77.  4.36 buzzteam4
77.  4.36 Cooki348
79.  4.38 Zeke Mackay
80.  4.49 begiuli65
81.  4.50 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
81.  4.50 Moreno van Rooijen
83.  4.51 Coinman_
84.  4.56 fun at the joy
85.  4.64 João Vinicius
86.  4.68 Jaco Momberg
87.  4.69 VJW
87.  4.69 Axel Lönnstedt
89.  4.70 lucas
90.  4.73 ARandomCuber
91.  4.74 mihnea3000
92.  4.81 GC1998
93.  4.84 angry broom
94.  4.86 Keroma12
95.  4.87 Parke187
96.  4.88 Glomnipotent
97.  4.93 T1_M0
98.  4.95 ramfylall
98.  4.95 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  4.96 Schmizee
100.  4.96 OwenB
102.  4.97 bennettstouder
103.  4.98 borjan baboski
104.  5.02 Axepick06
104.  5.02 Fred Lang
106.  5.04 whatshisbucket
107.  5.12 vilkkuti25
108.  5.13 JJonesUK
109.  5.17 Juan Peralta
110.  5.21 abunickabhi
111.  5.23 Myachii
112.  5.24 swankfukinc
113.  5.26 filipemtx
113.  5.26 brad711
115.  5.28 20luky3
115.  5.28 MattP98
115.  5.28 The Blockhead
118.  5.31 Julio974
119.  5.39 sigalig
120.  5.46 VTCubers
121.  5.61 m24816
122.  5.68 BleachedTurtle
123.  5.79 Bogdan
123.  5.79 Aadil- ali
125.  5.96 SpartanSailor
126.  5.98 TheNoobCuber
127.  6.04 topppits
128.  6.18 B-cubes
128.  6.18 theos
130.  6.23 Matt Hudon
131.  6.28 Billybong378
131.  6.28 tanmay.negi2
133.  6.31 Mike Hughey
134.  6.35 Jscuber
135.  6.40 UnknownCanvas
136.  6.41 X cuber
137.  6.53 RandomPerson84
138.  6.54 g2i7l
139.  6.58 FPermthecuber
140.  6.64 PotatoesAreUs
141.  6.79 ABadRubiksSolver
142.  6.88 Caleb/spooderskewb
143.  6.89 John Benwell
144.  6.90 PredtherCuber
145.  6.98 oliviervlcube
146.  7.15 Infraredlizards
147.  7.52 markdlei
148.  7.57 yovliporat
149.  7.67 ImmolatedMarmoset
150.  7.70 TheCubingAddict980
151.  8.25 Mr. Kholster
152.  8.62 Nayano
153.  9.00 Petri Krzywacki
154.  9.24 [email protected]
155.  10.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
156.  10.95 aidan810
157.  10.97 [email protected]
158.  11.95 Jacck
159.  12.04 TheTwelvanglanCuber
160.  13.27 GabGab
161.  13.41 aerocube
162.  18.53 hadofhfo
163.  26.18 jleistra
164.  29.64 purplecreature


*3x3x3*(191)
1.  7.31 Luke Garrett
2.  7.55 Jscuber
3.  7.81 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  8.11 PlatonCuber
5.  8.22 Mattias Uvesten
6.  8.54 Jonah Jarvis
7.  8.67 thecubingwizard
8.  8.79 cuberkid10
9.  8.88 Kylegadj
10.  9.03 OriginalUsername
11.  9.20 mihnea3000
12.  9.23 MrKuba600
13.  9.28 RileyN23
14.  9.34 [email protected]
15.  9.37 Zeke Mackay
16.  9.49 tJardigradHe
17.  9.55 czer123
17.  9.55 boroc226han
19.  9.57 TheDubDubJr
20.  9.58 Myachii
21.  9.62 Magdamini
21.  9.62 AidanNoogie
23.  9.68 jancsi02
24.  9.79 Helmer Ewert
25.  9.83 Sean Hartman
25.  9.83 avshalom
27.  9.84 SirWaffle
28.  9.85 PokeCubes
29.  9.88 HawaiiLife745
30.  9.90 ichcubegern
31.  9.95 Marcus Siu
32.  10.00 SimonK
33.  10.10 DGCubes
34.  10.29 G2013
34.  10.29 CubicPickle
36.  10.35 asacuber
37.  10.36 Andrew_Rizo
38.  10.46 MichaelNielsen
39.  10.52 2017LAMB06
40.  10.65 NathanaelCubes
41.  10.71 Richie72
42.  10.79 Shadowjockey
43.  10.83 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  10.85 DhruvA
45.  10.88 BradenTheMagician
46.  11.05 Glomnipotent
47.  11.18 Keroma12
48.  11.19 OJ Cubing
49.  11.20 Toothcraver55
50.  11.31 JoXCuber
51.  11.34 Nicos
52.  11.44 riz3ndrr
52.  11.44 Pyra42
54.  11.49 Ontricus
55.  11.56 YoniStrass
56.  11.57 thembldlord
57.  11.69 AdrianCubing
58.  11.87 TipsterTrickster
59.  11.91 MCuber
60.  11.94 ARandomCuber
61.  11.96 abunickabhi
62.  12.04 yjko
63.  12.08 2018JAIN01
63.  12.08 Awesomesaucer
65.  12.11 sleipnir
65.  12.11 Kerry_Creech
67.  12.19 wuque man
68.  12.29 TheodorNordstrand
69.  12.33 Keenan Johnson
70.  12.34 Coinman_
71.  12.44 Neb
72.  12.51 OwenB
73.  12.57 TooBoredToThink
74.  12.62 MartinN13
75.  12.66 Cooki348
76.  12.75 Dylan Swarts
77.  12.85 T1_M0
78.  12.87 turtwig
79.  12.88 Logan
80.  12.93 trav1
81.  12.95 NoProblemCubing
82.  13.01 Axel Lönnstedt
83.  13.12 VJW
84.  13.17 m24816
84.  13.17 sigalig
86.  13.19 fun at the joy
87.  13.27 Connor Yungbluth
88.  13.32 speedcube.insta
89.  13.33 RandomPerson84
90.  13.42 Juicejam
91.  13.48 whatshisbucket
92.  13.53 g2i7l
93.  13.69 Kit Clement
93.  13.69 MattP98
95.  13.70 Trig0n
96.  13.77 swankfukinc
97.  13.81 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
98.  13.92 Last Layer King
99.  14.00 Fred Lang
100.  14.01 begiuli65
100.  14.01 Liam Wadek
100.  14.01 xyzzy
103.  14.07 20luky3
104.  14.18 Matt Hudon
105.  14.25 João Vinicius
106.  14.37 PotatoesAreUs
107.  14.38 Angry_Mob
108.  14.39 The Blockhead
109.  14.50 Michael123
110.  14.57 B-cubes
111.  14.64 Brizzle
112.  14.72 buzzteam4
113.  14.77 TheNoobCuber
114.  15.29 connor132435
115.  15.37 Julio974
116.  15.43 ican97
117.  15.45 revaldoah
118.  15.61 Turkey vld
119.  15.64 elimescube
120.  15.65 filipemtx
120.  15.65 TheCubingAddict980
122.  15.79 topppits
123.  15.80 Ernest Fowler
124.  15.81 tanmay.negi2
124.  15.81 xbrandationx
126.  15.94 Alpha cuber
127.  15.95 juninho29
128.  16.09 lucas
129.  16.17 Sub1Hour
130.  16.47 PredtherCuber
131.  16.55 Schmizee
132.  16.60 Antto Pitkänen
133.  16.77 Bogdan
134.  16.91 brad711
135.  16.92 oliviervlcube
136.  16.99 Caleb/spooderskewb
137.  17.08 Moreno van Rooijen
138.  17.25 Letmeinpls
139.  17.29 Ghost Cuber
140.  17.38 bennettstouder
141.  17.49 InlandEmpireCuber
142.  17.71 JJonesUK
142.  17.71 audiophile121
142.  17.71 Infraredlizards
145.  18.11 Axepick06
146.  18.13 Aadil- ali
147.  18.39 vilkkuti25
148.  18.55 aidan810
149.  18.61 bgcatfan
150.  18.63 Parke187
151.  18.67 WoowyBaby
152.  18.69 Tanay Kapadia
153.  18.81 X cuber
154.  19.45 John Benwell
155.  19.46 Jaco Momberg
156.  19.53 borjan baboski
157.  19.69 BleachedTurtle
158.  19.70 Juan Peralta
159.  20.13 SpartanSailor
160.  20.25 Nayano
161.  20.55 VTCubers
162.  20.59 deadcat
163.  20.60 Deri Nata Wijaya
164.  21.04 [email protected]
165.  21.58 Petri Krzywacki
166.  21.62 Lux
167.  21.69 UnknownCanvas
168.  22.08 Mike Hughey
169.  22.62 One Wheel
170.  23.23 AnubhavDcuber
171.  23.70 ramfylall
172.  24.71 theos
173.  24.75 [email protected]
174.  24.98 angry broom
175.  26.61 Theo Leinad
176.  26.72 ABadRubiksSolver
177.  27.18 GabGab
178.  27.38 Foreright
179.  29.38 TheTwelvanglanCuber
180.  29.51 Lvl9001Wizard
181.  31.19 markdlei
182.  32.06 MatsBergsten
183.  33.00 Jacck
184.  33.61 Billybong378
185.  42.80 ImmolatedMarmoset
186.  45.03 hadofhfo
187.  48.95 rouxnscape
188.  55.75 Mr. Kholster
189.  1:02.38 aerocube
190.  1:33.25 FishMars
191.  DNF COCOspeedcubing


*4x4x4*(113)
1.  29.41 cuberkid10
2.  31.64 Jscuber
3.  32.19 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  32.49 jancsi02
5.  33.67 JackPfeifer
6.  35.02 mihnea3000
7.  35.22 Mattias Uvesten
8.  35.39 tJardigradHe
9.  35.78 MrKuba600
10.  36.13 G2013
11.  37.80 RileyN23
12.  38.04 turtwig
13.  38.40 ichcubegern
14.  38.44 Myachii
15.  39.09 Helmer Ewert
16.  39.42 TheDubDubJr
17.  39.43 OriginalUsername
18.  39.98 CubicPickle
19.  40.31 Jonah Jarvis
20.  40.46 AidanNoogie
21.  40.79 PokeCubes
22.  41.07 wuque man
23.  42.95 JoXCuber
24.  43.17 2017LAMB06
25.  43.18 Marcus Siu
26.  43.27 HawaiiLife745
27.  43.31 Nicos
28.  44.05 yjko
29.  44.20 SirWaffle
30.  44.55 Keenan Johnson
31.  44.56 thembldlord
32.  44.84 sigalig
33.  45.66 DhruvA
34.  46.08 Luke Garrett
35.  46.39 SimonK
36.  46.95 abunickabhi
37.  47.94 Coinman_
38.  48.08 BradenTheMagician
39.  48.35 T1_M0
40.  48.90 DGCubes
41.  49.59 Neb
42.  50.08 Cooki348
43.  50.15 Fred Lang
44.  50.45 Ontricus
45.  50.92 RandomPerson84
46.  51.20 trav1
47.  51.37 20luky3
48.  51.66 MichaelNielsen
49.  51.83 Connor Yungbluth
50.  51.90 sleipnir
51.  52.62 xyzzy
52.  52.75 Dylan Swarts
53.  52.84 PotatoesAreUs
54.  53.02 ARandomCuber
55.  53.74 Toothcraver55
56.  53.88 MattP98
57.  53.99 m24816
58.  54.49 João Vinicius
59.  54.61 TheodorNordstrand
60.  54.78 Glomnipotent
61.  54.94 swankfukinc
62.  55.97 JJonesUK
63.  57.02 NathanaelCubes
64.  57.18 MartinN13
65.  57.51 Turkey vld
66.  57.62 TheNoobCuber
67.  58.06 topppits
68.  58.09 VJW
69.  58.98 riz3ndrr
70.  58.99 fun at the joy
71.  59.19 Liam Wadek
72.  59.67 OJ Cubing
73.  59.85 speedcube.insta
74.  1:00.02 elimescube
75.  1:00.24 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  1:00.62 [email protected]
77.  1:01.35 John Benwell
78.  1:01.75 lucas
79.  1:04.28 whatshisbucket
80.  1:05.52 bennettstouder
81.  1:06.77 Logan
82.  1:06.94 brad711
83.  1:06.98 OwenB
84.  1:07.40 Juicejam
85.  1:07.42 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  1:07.92 BleachedTurtle
87.  1:08.90 Sub1Hour
88.  1:08.95 audiophile121
89.  1:10.91 SpartanSailor
90.  1:12.40 UnknownCanvas
91.  1:13.70 Infraredlizards
92.  1:14.06 Awesomesaucer
93.  1:16.63 One Wheel
94.  1:17.97 ramfylall
95.  1:19.91 Petri Krzywacki
96.  1:21.58 g2i7l
97.  1:23.05 Angry_Mob
98.  1:24.69 Mike Hughey
99.  1:26.12 borjan baboski
100.  1:26.32 Nayano
101.  1:28.10 aidan810
102.  1:28.51 theos
103.  1:29.61 TheCubingAddict980
104.  1:38.75 Schmizee
105.  1:53.58 PredtherCuber
106.  1:56.31 angry broom
107.  2:02.22 Juan Peralta
108.  2:10.74 markdlei
109.  2:31.56 VTCubers
110.  3:17.70 Billybong378
111.  DNF avshalom
111.  DNF boroc226han
111.  DNF czer123


*5x5x5*(69)
1.  1:00.66 Jscuber
2.  1:01.70 cuberkid10
3.  1:02.00 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:02.11 thecubingwizard
5.  1:06.53 ichcubegern
6.  1:14.09 Myachii
7.  1:15.79 CubicPickle
8.  1:17.08 MrKuba600
9.  1:17.23 sigalig
10.  1:17.51 AidanNoogie
11.  1:18.36 OriginalUsername
12.  1:19.06 RileyN23
13.  1:20.76 cuber3141592
14.  1:22.37 HawaiiLife745
15.  1:22.41 DGCubes
16.  1:23.74 Jonah Jarvis
17.  1:25.98 turtwig
18.  1:25.99 abunickabhi
19.  1:26.81 Keenan Johnson
20.  1:27.93 thembldlord
21.  1:28.15 avshalom
22.  1:29.60 OJ Cubing
23.  1:33.25 Fred Lang
24.  1:33.45 xyzzy
25.  1:34.54 João Vinicius
26.  1:36.89 PotatoesAreUs
27.  1:37.46 MichaelNielsen
28.  1:38.06 trav1
29.  1:38.43 Glomnipotent
30.  1:38.89 BradenTheMagician
31.  1:39.38 yjko
32.  1:43.91 VJW
33.  1:43.96 Neb
34.  1:44.04 m24816
35.  1:44.85 Sub1Hour
36.  1:46.20 Ontricus
37.  1:46.42 Luke Garrett
38.  1:47.16 riz3ndrr
39.  1:48.14 Connor Yungbluth
40.  1:48.79 swankfukinc
41.  1:48.89 fun at the joy
42.  1:51.27 T1_M0
43.  1:52.15 Dylan Swarts
44.  1:52.29 Turkey vld
45.  1:54.80 brad711
46.  1:56.21 TheodorNordstrand
47.  1:57.12 whatshisbucket
48.  2:00.88 BleachedTurtle
49.  2:03.13 Liam Wadek
50.  2:06.62 topppits
51.  2:07.15 RandomPerson84
52.  2:08.27 audiophile121
53.  2:09.25 Mike Hughey
54.  2:15.40 Infraredlizards
55.  2:15.76 Cooki348
56.  2:17.66 ramfylall
57.  2:21.76 John Benwell
58.  2:23.47 JJonesUK
59.  2:24.28 One Wheel
60.  2:27.07 Nayano
61.  2:29.36 Antto Pitkänen
62.  2:29.80 theos
63.  2:30.37 UnknownCanvas
64.  2:30.41 sleipnir
65.  2:30.76 SpartanSailor
66.  2:42.42 Petri Krzywacki
67.  DNF ARandomCuber
67.  DNF MartinN13
67.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:57.90 jancsi02
2.  2:04.30 cuberkid10
3.  2:10.03 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:16.87 Myachii
5.  2:21.98 cuber3141592
6.  2:27.77 OriginalUsername
7.  2:29.43 CubicPickle
8.  2:35.82 xyzzy
9.  2:39.65 sigalig
10.  2:42.77 leudcfa
11.  2:52.02 thembldlord
12.  2:54.17 Coinman_
13.  2:58.65 Neb
14.  3:00.59 SimonK
15.  3:07.39 RileyN23
16.  3:07.91 PotatoesAreUs
17.  3:21.20 swankfukinc
18.  3:22.93 Dylan Swarts
19.  3:23.00 Keenan Johnson
20.  3:31.32 m24816
21.  3:34.69 Jonah Jarvis
22.  3:39.09 Turkey vld
23.  3:55.81 UnknownCanvas
24.  3:57.95 VJW
25.  4:02.21 BleachedTurtle
26.  4:08.60 whatshisbucket
27.  4:09.01 Sub1Hour
28.  4:18.67 Liam Wadek
29.  4:21.26 Mike Hughey
30.  4:22.87 Fred Lang
31.  4:23.59 One Wheel
32.  4:45.92 topppits
33.  4:46.43 John Benwell
34.  4:54.68 Nayano
35.  6:00.81 Petri Krzywacki
36.  6:49.23 MatsBergsten
37.  DNF AidanNoogie
37.  DNF João Vinicius
37.  DNF Connor Yungbluth


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:50.66 jancsi02
2.  2:56.42 ichcubegern
3.  2:58.19 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  3:16.57 cuber3141592
5.  3:25.77 Myachii
6.  3:52.01 Keroma12
7.  3:54.42 xyzzy
8.  4:01.36 OriginalUsername
9.  4:05.36 thembldlord
10.  4:13.87 DGCubes
11.  4:16.07 Neb
12.  4:22.64 Coinman_
13.  4:24.95 trav1
14.  4:32.61 abunickabhi
15.  5:10.27 swankfukinc
16.  5:18.56 m24816
17.  5:38.15 Dylan Swarts
18.  5:51.67 BleachedTurtle
19.  6:09.22 Mike Hughey
20.  6:30.34 VJW
21.  6:31.00 Liam Wadek
22.  6:59.21 One Wheel
23.  8:23.45 topppits
24.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(57)
1.  3.76 PlatonCuber
2.  4.89 asacuber
3.  5.23 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  5.40 MichaelNielsen
5.  7.25 turtwig
6.  7.92 TipsterTrickster
7.  7.96 JakubDrobny
8.  8.26 Magdamini
9.  9.10 tanmay.negi2
10.  9.24 JoXCuber
11.  9.92 VJW
12.  9.98 OriginalUsername
13.  12.01 G2013
14.  13.84 2017LAMB06
15.  14.01 NathanaelCubes
16.  14.72 Marcus Siu
17.  14.98 begiuli65
18.  15.32 PokeCubes
19.  15.67 Last Layer King
20.  15.81 T1_M0
21.  16.53 abunickabhi
22.  17.65 Kerry_Creech
23.  19.42 sigalig
24.  21.30 MartinN13
25.  21.78 angry broom
26.  23.05 Nicos
27.  23.75 Connor Yungbluth
28.  27.92 Mike Hughey
29.  28.51 MattP98
30.  30.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
31.  32.06 avshalom
32.  33.03 MatsBergsten
33.  33.42 Ontricus
34.  34.47 yovliporat
35.  35.89 Angry_Mob
36.  36.92 InlandEmpireCuber
37.  38.60 whatshisbucket
38.  38.87 fun at the joy
39.  39.06 Brizzle
40.  42.04 RandomPerson84
41.  42.34 ichcubegern
42.  43.69 Fred Lang
43.  43.95 cuberkid10
44.  46.03 Moreno van Rooijen
45.  47.94 m24816
46.  49.93 Jacck
47.  52.07 Juicejam
48.  52.52 Antto Pitkänen
49.  58.22 Dylan Swarts
50.  1:09.36 theos
51.  1:19.21 FPermthecuber
52.  1:19.37 John Benwell
53.  1:28.08 João Vinicius
54.  8:28.11 PredtherCuber
55.  DNF Billybong378
55.  DNF thembldlord
55.  DNF Turkey vld


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  19.66 G2013
2.  25.78 Andrew_Rizo
3.  29.69 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  30.20 sigalig
5.  35.96 ican97
6.  37.03 T1_M0
7.  38.38 thembldlord
8.  43.46 yjko
9.  50.04 Underwatercuber
10.  53.08 Last Layer King
11.  53.95 Keroma12
12.  1:10.42 NathanaelCubes
13.  1:10.45 revaldoah
14.  1:13.27 leudcfa
15.  1:13.31 VJW
16.  1:18.16 Deri Nata Wijaya
17.  1:19.47 ichcubegern
18.  1:27.15 MatsBergsten
19.  1:31.05 Ontricus
20.  1:34.40 Mike Hughey
21.  1:48.21 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:48.73 MattP98
23.  2:05.97 Juicejam
24.  2:06.41 topppits
25.  2:09.61 Nicos
26.  2:17.27 brad711
27.  2:29.36 m24816
28.  2:36.05 Dylan Swarts
29.  2:36.17 elimescube
30.  3:18.53 MrKuba600
31.  3:20.15 whatshisbucket
32.  3:34.34 fun at the joy
33.  4:15.82 Jacck
34.  6:30.62 Matt Hudon
35.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
35.  DNF Helmer Ewert
35.  DNF OwenB
35.  DNF João Vinicius
35.  DNF Kerry_Creech
35.  DNF borjan baboski
35.  DNF YoniStrass
35.  DNF Alpha cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(21)
1.  2:29.92 abunickabhi
2.  3:53.79 T1_M0
3.  5:59.28 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  6:23.28 MatsBergsten
5.  8:14.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
6.  9:10.23 Ontricus
7.  9:24.44 Jacck
8.  9:31.28 Dylan Swarts
9.  11:56.96 topppits
10.  17:05.23 m24816
11.  17:39.04 brad711
12.  DNF VJW
12.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
12.  DNF G2013
12.  DNF OJ Cubing
12.  DNF thembldlord
12.  DNF leudcfa
12.  DNF Kerry_Creech
12.  DNF sigalig
12.  DNF Last Layer King
12.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:22.29 sigalig
2.  7:49.00 abunickabhi
3.  9:13.32 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  10:57.24 Mike Hughey
5.  11:27.91 OJ Cubing
6.  13:31.21 MatsBergsten
7.  14:54.30 Jacck
8.  29:46.83 Dylan Swarts
9.  DNF VJW
9.  DNF G2013


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  28:14.83 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF abunickabhi
2.  DNF thembldlord
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF abunickabhi
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  54/60 58:52 sigalig
2.  15/15 50:12 thembldlord
3.  16/17 57:11 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  17/25 57:15 Keroma12
5.  12/16 56:54 Mike Hughey
6.  8/10 50:15 Helmer Ewert
7.  7/9 14:22 G2013
8.  7/9 29:12 VJW
9.  4/4 17:56 Jacck
10.  5/6 22:01 Connor Yungbluth
11.  5/6 25:02 Last Layer King
12.  5/6 27:50 Dylan Swarts
13.  2/2 3:57 revaldoah
14.  2/3 30:00 OwenB
15.  3/5 33:57 Juicejam
16.  1/2 1:23 abunickabhi
16.  0/3 28:59 Alpha cuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(117)
1.  14.44 Luke Garrett
2.  14.60 Jscuber
3.  15.04 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  15.21 ichcubegern
5.  15.33 TheDubDubJr
6.  15.53 thecubingwizard
7.  15.75 PlatonCuber
8.  16.03 NathanaelCubes
9.  16.27 CubicPickle
10.  16.36 OriginalUsername
11.  17.10 DhruvA
12.  17.14 tJardigradHe
13.  17.39 ARandomCuber
14.  17.44 2017LAMB06
15.  17.64 SimonK
16.  18.00 cuberkid10
17.  18.22 Kylegadj
18.  18.59 Kerry_Creech
19.  18.97 BradenTheMagician
20.  19.08 abunickabhi
21.  19.13 Helmer Ewert
22.  19.14 Marcus Siu
23.  19.15 AdrianCubing
24.  19.20 sleipnir
25.  19.21 HawaiiLife745
25.  19.21 Magdamini
27.  19.34 Nicos
28.  19.80 Zeke Mackay
29.  20.22 RileyN23
30.  20.45 yjko
31.  20.46 boroc226han
32.  20.56 NoProblemCubing
33.  20.61 AidanNoogie
34.  20.65 Ontricus
35.  20.74 riz3ndrr
36.  20.89 MrKuba600
37.  20.90 DGCubes
38.  21.05 wuque man
39.  21.13 Jonah Jarvis
40.  21.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  21.72 RandomPerson84
42.  22.62 xyzzy
43.  22.91 Angry_Mob
44.  23.04 Kit Clement
45.  23.24 juninho29
46.  23.25 begiuli65
47.  23.34 2018JAIN01
48.  23.61 Awesomesaucer
49.  23.65 Connor Yungbluth
50.  24.04 thembldlord
51.  24.37 Letmeinpls
52.  24.62 João Vinicius
53.  24.74 [email protected]
54.  24.94 avshalom
55.  25.28 MichaelNielsen
56.  25.74 Axel Lönnstedt
57.  25.76 Cooki348
58.  25.87 Shadowjockey
59.  26.17 Logan
60.  26.52 TheodorNordstrand
61.  26.59 MattP98
62.  26.67 MartinN13
63.  26.90 T1_M0
64.  26.94 revaldoah
65.  27.18 OwenB
66.  27.62 Glomnipotent
67.  27.64 swankfukinc
68.  27.91 Moreno van Rooijen
69.  28.11 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
70.  28.16 Juicejam
71.  28.24 Neb
72.  28.43 Turkey vld
73.  29.23 B-cubes
74.  29.84 trav1
75.  29.98 OJ Cubing
76.  30.20 Dylan Swarts
77.  30.28 Antto Pitkänen
78.  30.62 fun at the joy
79.  30.64 Liam Wadek
80.  31.29 Bogdan
81.  31.62 John Benwell
82.  32.46 Fred Lang
83.  32.65 TheNoobCuber
84.  33.18 Parke187
85.  33.22 m24816
86.  33.77 Tanay Kapadia
87.  33.99 Michael123
88.  34.00 Ernest Fowler
89.  34.62 VJW
90.  36.51 audiophile121
91.  36.78 borjan baboski
92.  37.21 g2i7l
93.  37.69 Caleb Arnette
94.  37.93 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  39.16 brad711
96.  39.33 bennettstouder
97.  40.05 Schmizee
98.  40.46 Mike Hughey
99.  42.48 One Wheel
100.  44.18 PredtherCuber
101.  44.36 bgcatfan
102.  45.15 Infraredlizards
103.  45.60 Jaco Momberg
104.  46.83 aidan810
105.  47.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
106.  47.29 Brizzle
107.  47.34 Petri Krzywacki
108.  48.69 whatshisbucket
109.  49.41 WoowyBaby
110.  1:02.49 [email protected]
111.  1:03.21 ABadRubiksSolver
112.  1:03.71 Nayano
113.  1:08.99 angry broom
114.  1:19.42 theos
115.  1:24.81 Billybong378
116.  1:54.60 hadofhfo
117.  DNF SirWaffle


*3x3x3 With feet*(14)
1.  29.74 JoXCuber
2.  31.43 tJardigradHe
3.  45.65 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  48.73 OriginalUsername
5.  52.01 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:30.50 ichcubegern
7.  1:35.02 Mike Hughey
8.  2:04.59 Logan
9.  2:18.54 brad711
10.  2:31.98 leudcfa
11.  3:47.98 Liam Wadek
12.  4:35.82 VJW
13.  6:55.61 Nayano
14.  11:22.62 thembldlord


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  32.43 thecubingwizard
2.  33.65 ichcubegern
3.  50.56 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  53.76 abunickabhi
5.  55.97 PlatonCuber
6.  58.90 whatshisbucket
7.  1:02.00 Mike Hughey
8.  1:02.10 m24816
9.  1:04.41 Fred Lang
10.  1:05.43 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:18.15 TipsterTrickster
12.  1:27.53 theos
13.  1:46.19 LowSkill
14.  2:04.17 thembldlord
15.  3:10.38 g2i7l
16.  DNF G2013
16.  DNF borjan baboski
16.  DNF TheNoobCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(26)
1.  27.67 (26, 32, 25) TheDubDubJr
2.  28.33 (27, 29, 29) Kit Clement
3.  28.67 (26, 29, 31) Underwatercuber


Spoiler



4.  30.00 (29, 30, 31) asacuber
5.  30.67 (28, 33, 31) Theo Leinad
6.  31.00 (30, 31, 32) ichcubegern
7.  31.33 (31, 34, 29) WoowyBaby
8.  32.33 (36, 26, 35) Bubbagrub
9.  34.33 (33, 35, 35) Mike Hughey
10.  36.00 (31, 36, 41) revaldoah
11.  56.33 (61, 56, 52) abunickabhi
12.  62.33 (58, 66, 63) Liam Wadek
13.  64.00 (62, 66, 64) InlandEmpireCuber
14.  DNF (23, 39, DNF) DGCubes
14.  DNF (26, 24, DNS) Tommy Kiprillis
14.  DNF (27, 27, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
14.  DNF (30, 27, DNS) G2013
14.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) jakgun0130
14.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) uesyuu
14.  DNF (30, 34, DNS) Helmer Ewert
14.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) brad711
14.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) T1_M0
14.  DNF (34, 40, DNF) Jacck
14.  DNF (35, 54, DNS) craccho
14.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) Connor Yungbluth
14.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Logan


*2-3-4 Relay*(55)
1.  41.33 cuberkid10
2.  46.08 ichcubegern
3.  47.47 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  51.59 G2013
5.  51.62 Jonah Jarvis
6.  52.90 jancsi02
7.  53.94 AidanNoogie
8.  56.03 OriginalUsername
9.  56.51 RileyN23
10.  56.67 abunickabhi
11.  57.92 CubicPickle
11.  57.92 sleipnir
13.  1:00.01 DGCubes
14.  1:01.23 Luke Garrett
15.  1:01.93 MrKuba600
16.  1:05.62 thembldlord
17.  1:06.35 RandomPerson84
18.  1:08.95 Ontricus
19.  1:09.17 riz3ndrr
20.  1:09.40 Coinman_
21.  1:11.82 Dylan Swarts
22.  1:12.62 fun at the joy
23.  1:14.10 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:15.75 avshalom
25.  1:16.19 swankfukinc
26.  1:17.63 Neb
27.  1:19.30 VJW
28.  1:23.31 m24816
29.  1:24.83 Connor Yungbluth
30.  1:24.98 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  1:28.38 Cooki348
32.  1:29.60 Liam Wadek
33.  1:33.63 BleachedTurtle
34.  1:34.86 bennettstouder
35.  1:35.80 John Benwell
36.  1:38.74 vilkkuti25
37.  1:43.23 Awesomesaucer
38.  1:44.99 UnknownCanvas
39.  1:48.31 Juicejam
40.  1:55.76 Angry_Mob
41.  2:00.56 Infraredlizards
42.  2:01.19 Mike Hughey
43.  2:03.68 Petri Krzywacki
44.  2:06.52 One Wheel
45.  2:06.62 PredtherCuber
46.  2:07.97 Nayano
47.  2:17.57 theos
48.  2:17.96 Schmizee
49.  2:40.54 Jacck
50.  2:53.38 markdlei
51.  3:24.46 MatsBergsten
52.  3:25.73 ABadRubiksSolver
53.  3:38.63 Billybong378
54.  3:48.73 ThanosCar
55.  DNF whatshisbucket


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(32)
1.  1:40.30 cuberkid10
2.  1:50.81 jancsi02
3.  1:56.00 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:12.78 RileyN23
5.  2:13.06 AidanNoogie
6.  2:17.84 DGCubes
7.  2:20.94 OriginalUsername
8.  2:25.63 thembldlord
9.  2:28.01 Jonah Jarvis
10.  2:34.04 CubicPickle
11.  2:36.64 abunickabhi
12.  2:46.34 avshalom
13.  2:50.30 swankfukinc
14.  2:54.66 m24816
15.  2:54.94 fun at the joy
16.  3:00.69 Connor Yungbluth
17.  3:06.50 Toothcraver55
18.  3:20.24 Dylan Swarts
19.  3:23.11 Liam Wadek
20.  3:27.25 VJW
21.  3:41.44 whatshisbucket
22.  3:53.78 vilkkuti25
23.  4:00.27 John Benwell
24.  4:01.65 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  4:08.80 bennettstouder
26.  4:15.13 Infraredlizards
27.  4:15.75 Mike Hughey
28.  4:29.61 One Wheel
29.  4:35.93 theos
30.  4:39.37 Nayano
31.  4:52.12 Petri Krzywacki
32.  6:06.27 PredtherCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)
1.  4:08.07 cuberkid10
2.  4:23.08 ichcubegern
3.  4:42.80 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:10.62 thembldlord
5.  5:15.22 CubicPickle
6.  5:38.23 Jonah Jarvis
7.  6:27.28 swankfukinc
8.  6:30.62 abunickabhi
9.  6:45.52 m24816
10.  7:23.31 Connor Yungbluth
11.  7:24.18 whatshisbucket
12.  7:35.37 VJW
13.  8:06.36 Liam Wadek
14.  8:19.85 John Benwell
15.  8:38.12 Mike Hughey
16.  8:48.74 vilkkuti25
17.  8:53.93 Nayano
18.  8:59.94 Last Layer King
19.  9:01.37 One Wheel
20.  9:12.12 theos
21.  10:20.57 Petri Krzywacki
22.  12:09.88 InlandEmpireCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  7:16.68 ichcubegern
2.  7:42.72 cuberkid10
3.  9:17.62 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  9:25.36 OriginalUsername
5.  9:41.42 CubicPickle
6.  11:45.67 swankfukinc
7.  12:07.16 abunickabhi
8.  14:00.12 VJW
9.  14:23.25 BleachedTurtle
10.  15:01.08 vilkkuti25
11.  15:05.60 One Wheel
12.  15:13.87 Liam Wadek
13.  15:37.68 Mike Hughey
14.  16:28.32 theos


*Clock*(41)
1.  6.22 Kerry_Creech
2.  6.26 TipsterTrickster
3.  7.20 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  7.36 MartinN13
5.  7.40 MattP98
6.  7.68 TommyC
7.  8.02 T1_M0
8.  8.05 TheDubDubJr
9.  9.08 JoXCuber
10.  9.23 PotatoesAreUs
11.  9.42 cuberkid10
12.  9.74 trav1
13.  9.76 JackPfeifer
14.  9.83 oliviervlcube
15.  11.05 Myachii
16.  11.09 Magdamini
17.  11.90 Shadowjockey
18.  12.01 Luke Garrett
19.  12.14 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  12.18 Keenan Johnson
21.  12.40 BradenTheMagician
22.  12.48 NoProblemCubing
23.  12.73 OJ Cubing
24.  13.47 thembldlord
25.  13.64 OriginalUsername
26.  14.39 RyuKagamine
27.  14.63 Parke187
28.  14.80 Antto Pitkänen
29.  14.84 Fred Lang
30.  14.93 NathanaelCubes
31.  15.82 MichaelNielsen
32.  16.29 ichcubegern
33.  17.11 Neb
34.  17.33 elimescube
35.  17.50 swankfukinc
36.  19.19 Mike Hughey
37.  20.13 Liam Wadek
38.  25.36 Foreright
39.  25.45 sleipnir
40.  29.11 m24816
41.  33.27 fun at the joy


*Megaminx*(45)
1.  49.29 AidanNoogie
2.  50.32 thecubingwizard
3.  56.53 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  59.29 cuberkid10
5.  1:04.24 MCuber
6.  1:04.28 tJardigradHe
7.  1:08.72 MrKuba600
8.  1:09.04 ichcubegern
9.  1:10.49 trav1
10.  1:10.65 Luke Garrett
11.  1:14.96 OriginalUsername
12.  1:15.46 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:16.48 HawaiiLife745
14.  1:26.12 Fred Lang
15.  1:27.90 MichaelNielsen
16.  1:28.81 audiophile121
17.  1:29.47 Keenan Johnson
18.  1:30.60 PlatonCuber
19.  1:32.19 thembldlord
20.  1:33.14 Neb
21.  1:34.74 swankfukinc
22.  1:35.55 TheNoobCuber
23.  1:35.72 CubicPickle
24.  1:37.84 m24816
25.  1:40.35 NathanaelCubes
26.  1:44.51 Cooki348
27.  1:47.47 abunickabhi
28.  2:01.33 fun at the joy
29.  2:01.99 Infraredlizards
30.  2:06.88 Mike Hughey
31.  2:10.10 20luky3
32.  2:15.57 riz3ndrr
33.  2:20.24 BleachedTurtle
34.  2:24.95 Dylan Swarts
35.  2:28.13 Angry_Mob
36.  2:31.40 Petri Krzywacki
37.  2:33.11 Liam Wadek
38.  2:36.27 topppits
39.  2:42.25 vilkkuti25
40.  2:56.08 VJW
41.  3:45.05 Nayano
42.  4:12.01 Billybong378
43.  5:51.14 markdlei
44.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
44.  DNF MartinN13


*Pyraminx*(101)
1.  2.41 Mattias Uvesten
2.  2.48 Pyra42
3.  2.98 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3.11 SimonK
5.  3.13 MrKuba600
6.  3.30 Ontricus
7.  3.33 Magdamini
8.  3.34 jason3141
9.  3.40 Ghost Cuber
10.  3.47 MartinN13
11.  3.52 Cooki348
12.  3.57 MichaelNielsen
12.  3.57 DGCubes
14.  3.75 NoProblemCubing
15.  3.76 mihnea3000
16.  3.77 Kerry_Creech
17.  3.86 Toothcraver55
18.  3.97 T1_M0
19.  4.10 TommyC
20.  4.16 Sean Hartman
21.  4.20 asacuber
22.  4.21 thecubingwizard
23.  4.27 Helmer Ewert
24.  4.30 Marcus Siu
25.  4.38 Trig0n
26.  4.39 BradenTheMagician
27.  4.45 oliviervlcube
28.  4.60 thembldlord
29.  4.67 JakubDrobny
30.  4.69 João Vinicius
31.  4.79 MCuber
32.  4.88 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
33.  4.90 TheDubDubJr
33.  4.90 cuberkid10
35.  5.01 Zeke Mackay
36.  5.06 JoXCuber
37.  5.11 whatshisbucket
38.  5.37 Turkey vld
39.  5.46 UnknownCanvas
40.  5.60 PlatonCuber
41.  5.67 RileyN23
42.  5.69 Neb
43.  5.76 Keenan Johnson
44.  5.82 X cuber
45.  5.93 OriginalUsername
46.  5.94 ichcubegern
47.  5.95 Shadowjockey
48.  6.05 TipsterTrickster
49.  6.13 riz3ndrr
50.  6.16 Logan
51.  6.25 TheodorNordstrand
52.  6.29 bennettstouder
53.  6.45 MattP98
54.  6.56 Julio974
55.  6.58 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  6.62 HawaiiLife745
56.  6.62 Connor Yungbluth
58.  6.66 Parke187
59.  6.67 avshalom
60.  6.84 Billybong378
61.  6.87 Liam Wadek
62.  7.18 NathanaelCubes
63.  7.21 Luke Garrett
64.  7.29 YoniStrass
65.  7.30 trav1
66.  7.32 Antto Pitkänen
67.  7.63 RandomPerson84
68.  7.64 Angry_Mob
69.  7.85 borjan baboski
70.  8.01 Glomnipotent
71.  8.11 OwenB
72.  8.38 Keroma12
72.  8.38 abunickabhi
74.  8.56 fun at the joy
75.  8.81 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  9.00 AidanNoogie
77.  9.24 swankfukinc
78.  9.42 topppits
79.  9.83 Bogdan
80.  9.86 CubicPickle
80.  9.86 BleachedTurtle
82.  9.91 ABadRubiksSolver
83.  9.95 Mike Hughey
84.  10.02 Infraredlizards
85.  10.15 Dylan Swarts
86.  10.43 theos
87.  10.44 Myachii
88.  10.46 vilkkuti25
89.  10.75 Fred Lang
90.  11.16 yovliporat
91.  11.21 VJW
92.  11.35 ramfylall
93.  11.36 m24816
94.  11.46 B-cubes
95.  12.03 Jacck
96.  12.87 g2i7l
97.  12.94 PotatoesAreUs
98.  15.14 PredtherCuber
99.  15.16 Brizzle
100.  16.02 ImmolatedMarmoset
101.  17.46 Nayano


*Square-1*(71)
1.  9.62 Marcus Siu
2.  9.80 PokeCubes
3.  10.18 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  10.55 JackPfeifer
5.  11.68 cuberkid10
6.  14.16 asacuber
7.  14.47 AidanNoogie
8.  14.81 ichcubegern
9.  15.05 thembldlord
10.  15.46 Shadowjockey
11.  15.54 Andrew_Rizo
12.  15.79 leudcfa
13.  15.80 SimonK
14.  15.82 TheDubDubJr
15.  16.41 BradenTheMagician
16.  16.52 DesertWolf
17.  16.64 TipsterTrickster
18.  17.06 JoXCuber
19.  17.59 MrKuba600
20.  17.68 MichaelNielsen
21.  17.70 Turkey vld
22.  18.07 trav1
23.  18.17 Connor Yungbluth
24.  18.61 sigalig
25.  19.63 Keenan Johnson
26.  19.79 Kerry_Creech
27.  20.33 tJardigradHe
28.  21.22 Luke Garrett
29.  21.31 MattP98
30.  21.59 Richie72
31.  21.61 DGCubes
32.  21.69 Sub1Hour
33.  21.87 MCuber
34.  21.91 T1_M0
35.  22.06 mihnea3000
36.  23.18 OriginalUsername
37.  24.64 João Vinicius
38.  24.75 Nicos
39.  26.69 Ontricus
40.  28.69 whatshisbucket
41.  28.90 Fred Lang
42.  30.60 Neb
43.  30.97 riz3ndrr
44.  31.15 Logan
45.  32.15 Liam Wadek
46.  33.18 NathanaelCubes
47.  33.26 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
48.  34.30 begiuli65
49.  34.46 NoProblemCubing
50.  34.95 CubicPickle
51.  36.71 Infraredlizards
52.  36.78 yjko
53.  38.06 Trig0n
54.  38.50 BleachedTurtle
55.  40.05 Schmizee
56.  41.16 wuque man
57.  41.63 Mike Hughey
58.  42.32 Bogdan
59.  43.20 Antto Pitkänen
60.  43.87 X cuber
61.  44.72 theos
62.  47.39 m24816
63.  49.46 bennettstouder
64.  51.27 fun at the joy
65.  56.62 abunickabhi
66.  59.20 Brizzle
67.  1:03.68 Jacck
68.  1:05.04 Coinman_
69.  1:06.68 swankfukinc
70.  1:16.70 Nayano
71.  2:14.27 One Wheel


*Skewb*(99)
1.  2.81 RileyN23
2.  3.41 SimonK
2.  3.41 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  3.49 TommyC
4.  3.49 Magdamini
6.  3.65 [email protected]
7.  3.68 MichaelNielsen
8.  3.69 asacuber
9.  3.85 riz3ndrr
10.  3.93 JMHCubed
11.  4.10 João Vinicius
12.  4.14 tJardigradHe
13.  4.20 Helmer Ewert
14.  4.29 DhruvA
15.  4.41 TipsterTrickster
16.  4.59 TheDubDubJr
17.  4.60 Marcus Siu
18.  4.76 oliviervlcube
19.  4.78 thecubingwizard
20.  4.81 JackPfeifer
20.  4.81 Caleb/spooderskewb
22.  4.90 Sean Hartman
23.  4.99 ichcubegern
24.  5.23 Luke Garrett
25.  5.25 Antto Pitkänen
26.  5.30 trav1
27.  5.34 Zeke Mackay
28.  5.41 thembldlord
29.  5.44 avshalom
30.  5.64 OriginalUsername
31.  5.71 whatshisbucket
32.  5.73 DGCubes
33.  5.85 Toothcraver55
34.  5.88 BradenTheMagician
35.  5.90 MattP98
36.  5.97 cuberkid10
37.  6.01 Richie72
37.  6.01 Kerry_Creech
39.  6.04 MartinN13
40.  6.17 T1_M0
41.  6.36 Turkey vld
42.  6.38 AidanNoogie
43.  6.60 Julio974
44.  6.69 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
45.  6.77 mihnea3000
46.  6.96 NathanaelCubes
47.  7.04 OwenB
48.  7.12 sigalig
49.  7.55 Connor Yungbluth
50.  7.68 Shadowjockey
51.  7.74 PotatoesAreUs
52.  7.98 Neb
53.  8.02 Billybong378
54.  8.28 Angry_Mob
55.  8.30 Keroma12
56.  8.46 Ontricus
57.  8.88 WoowyBaby
58.  8.92 Fred Lang
59.  9.17 yovliporat
60.  9.20 Infraredlizards
61.  9.29 g2i7l
62.  9.30 angry broom
63.  9.47 vilkkuti25
64.  9.69 bennettstouder
65.  9.77 Parke187
66.  9.78 Cooki348
67.  9.93 Juicejam
68.  9.99 borjan baboski
69.  10.01 Schmizee
70.  10.02 Logan
71.  10.12 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  10.15 fun at the joy
73.  10.74 Axel Lönnstedt
74.  10.93 Nicos
75.  11.10 abunickabhi
76.  11.41 m24816
77.  11.43 Bogdan
78.  11.45 ImmolatedMarmoset
79.  11.50 Keenan Johnson
80.  11.79 theos
81.  11.89 Dylan Swarts
82.  11.97 CubicPickle
83.  12.30 ramfylall
84.  12.35 Brizzle
85.  12.39 PredtherCuber
86.  12.45 UnknownCanvas
87.  12.58 swankfukinc
88.  12.70 topppits
89.  13.15 begiuli65
90.  13.42 Nayano
91.  14.50 BleachedTurtle
92.  15.59 Liam Wadek
93.  15.77 John Benwell
94.  16.80 Jacck
95.  16.97 Glomnipotent
96.  18.27 Mike Hughey
97.  18.89 ABadRubiksSolver
98.  28.61 MatsBergsten
99.  DNF YoniStrass


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  27.00 ichcubegern
2.  28.29 OriginalUsername
3.  36.59 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  40.56 Infraredlizards
5.  42.94 MCuber
6.  45.45 thembldlord
7.  46.90 abunickabhi
8.  50.32 Neb
9.  52.55 Billybong378
10.  53.85 m24816
11.  58.60 João Vinicius
12.  59.19 BleachedTurtle
13.  1:03.24 Mike Hughey
14.  1:03.56 Dylan Swarts
15.  1:06.86 swankfukinc


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:27.08 cuberkid10
2.  5:00.98 tJardigradHe
3.  5:06.63 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  5:09.93 TipsterTrickster
5.  5:16.52 thembldlord
6.  5:35.08 BradenTheMagician
7.  6:25.72 swankfukinc
8.  6:36.96 OJ Cubing
9.  6:45.57 Ontricus
10.  7:03.11 PotatoesAreUs
11.  7:19.21 m24816
12.  7:44.39 fun at the joy
13.  7:46.32 abunickabhi
14.  8:31.63 Liam Wadek
15.  8:32.74 Antto Pitkänen
16.  8:44.48 Sub1Hour
17.  9:26.34 Mike Hughey
18.  9:41.02 vilkkuti25
19.  13:38.94 One Wheel
20.  DNF ichcubegern


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  9.95 João Vinicius
2.  11.45 2017LAMB06
3.  12.04 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  12.98 DGCubes
5.  15.19 Ontricus
6.  16.82 Zeke Mackay
7.  20.44 TommyC
8.  21.25 OriginalUsername
9.  23.10 InlandEmpireCuber
10.  23.66 Neb
11.  23.77 Fred Lang
12.  24.05 NathanaelCubes
13.  30.64 ichcubegern
14.  33.12 swankfukinc
15.  33.60 Billybong378
16.  33.67 abunickabhi
17.  37.45 m24816
18.  39.60 Liam Wadek
19.  42.79 PredtherCuber
20.  45.25 Mike Hughey
21.  52.50 Jacck
22.  57.47 thembldlord


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  31.38 Ontricus
2.  45.26 ichcubegern
3.  47.48 Billybong378


Spoiler



4.  48.54 Zeke Mackay
5.  48.56 Kit Clement
6.  49.07 DGCubes
7.  55.49 BleachedTurtle
8.  56.97 TheDubDubJr
9.  1:01.16 Mike Hughey
10.  1:01.75 m24816
11.  1:02.07 thembldlord
12.  1:02.21 abunickabhi
13.  1:19.30 swankfukinc
14.  2:01.56 Jacck



*Contest results*(215)
1.  1222 ichcubegern
2.  1152 OriginalUsername
3.  1136 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1100 thembldlord
5.  939 thecubingwizard
6.  934 MrKuba600
7.  919 TheDubDubJr
8.  910 abunickabhi
9.  902 tJardigradHe
10.  875 Luke Garrett
11.  863 BradenTheMagician
12.  853 MichaelNielsen
13.  852 AidanNoogie
14.  841 DGCubes
15.  830 Ontricus
16.  817 RileyN23
17.  802 CubicPickle
18.  787 SimonK
19.  779 jancsi02
20.  776 Marcus Siu
21.  750 Helmer Ewert
22.  739 Connor Yungbluth
23.  736 NathanaelCubes
24.  720 T1_M0
25.  711 Neb
26.  704 Magdamini
27.  678 Kerry_Creech
28.  664 asacuber
29.  661 riz3ndrr
30.  658 avshalom
31.  653 JackPfeifer
32.  648 Jonah Jarvis
33.  643 trav1
34.  632 HawaiiLife745
35.  631 PlatonCuber
36.  627 JoXCuber
37.  626 G2013
38.  623 Dylan Swarts
39.  618 TipsterTrickster
40.  617 sigalig
41.  616 João Vinicius
42.  609 m24816
43.  608 MartinN13
44.  599 whatshisbucket
44.  599 VJW
46.  594 DhruvA
47.  593 Keenan Johnson
48.  584 2017LAMB06
49.  575 Nicos
50.  570 Mattias Uvesten
51.  565 Jscuber
52.  563 swankfukinc
53.  561 Liam Wadek
54.  559 mihnea3000
55.  550 Cooki348
56.  549 Mike Hughey
57.  542 MattP98
58.  541 Zeke Mackay
59.  536 Fred Lang
60.  532 [email protected]
61.  529 fun at the joy
62.  528 Shadowjockey
63.  519 Myachii
64.  518 PokeCubes
65.  515 Turkey vld
66.  506 Toothcraver55
67.  488 Sean Hartman
68.  487 TheodorNordstrand
69.  485 turtwig
70.  483 Angry_Mob
71.  480 NoProblemCubing
72.  465 sleipnir
73.  463 OJ Cubing
74.  462 wuque man
75.  449 Kylegadj
76.  447 Logan
77.  434 ARandomCuber
78.  426 yjko
79.  421 Glomnipotent
80.  416 Richie72
81.  415 Juicejam
81.  415 RandomPerson84
83.  414 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  407 MCuber
85.  403 Keroma12
86.  396 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
87.  395 Antto Pitkänen
88.  392 OwenB
88.  392 Andrew_Rizo
90.  390 Coinman_
91.  367 PotatoesAreUs
92.  366 AdrianCubing
93.  359 Axel Lönnstedt
94.  354 xyzzy
95.  352 Pyra42
96.  350 Awesomesaucer
97.  345 begiuli65
97.  345 Aleksandar Dukleski
99.  330 Sub1Hour
99.  330 Trig0n
101.  322 bennettstouder
102.  315 topppits
103.  304 BleachedTurtle
104.  291 JakubDrobny
105.  289 Infraredlizards
106.  280 brad711
107.  274 Ghost Cuber
107.  274 boroc226han
109.  273 oliviervlcube
110.  269 Brizzle
111.  262 SirWaffle
112.  255 Parke187
113.  247 TheNoobCuber
113.  247 John Benwell
115.  241 g2i7l
116.  240 TommyC
117.  238 borjan baboski
117.  238 Julio974
117.  238 vilkkuti25
120.  234 20luky3
120.  234 Schmizee
122.  232 UnknownCanvas
123.  229 Kit Clement
124.  226 Last Layer King
125.  216 Bogdan
125.  216 Moreno van Rooijen
127.  213 revaldoah
128.  209 Billybong378
129.  208 theos
130.  207 2018JAIN01
131.  206 JMHCubed
132.  195 Deri Nata Wijaya
133.  194 angry broom
134.  193 YoniStrass
135.  185 JJonesUK
135.  185 lucas
137.  183 czer123
137.  183 B-cubes
139.  179 PredtherCuber
139.  179 Jacck
141.  173 buzzteam4
142.  171 audiophile121
143.  169 Nayano
144.  167 ramfylall
145.  165 One Wheel
145.  165 MatsBergsten
145.  165 Caleb/spooderskewb
145.  165 Legomanz
149.  160 tanmay.negi2
150.  159 leudcfa
151.  152 speedcube.insta
151.  152 elimescube
153.  149 X cuber
154.  145 juninho29
154.  145 Matt Hudon
156.  142 Petri Krzywacki
157.  140 Jaco Momberg
158.  137 The Blockhead
159.  132 WoowyBaby
160.  131 cuber3141592
161.  129 filipemtx
162.  128 Letmeinpls
163.  125 ican97
164.  122 TooBoredToThink
165.  121 Michael123
166.  117 SpartanSailor
167.  113 Axepick06
167.  113 camcuber
169.  106 TheCubingAddict980
169.  106 Ernest Fowler
169.  106 Juan Peralta
172.  105 yovliporat
173.  96 jason3141
174.  93 aidan810
175.  92 Aadil- ali
176.  90 VTCubers
177.  89 ABadRubiksSolver
178.  83 Alpha cuber
179.  81 connor132435
180.  79 Tanay Kapadia
181.  76 Underwatercuber
182.  75 GC1998
183.  70 xbrandationx
184.  67 bgcatfan
185.  60 DesertWolf
186.  59 markdlei
187.  56 ImmolatedMarmoset
188.  53 [email protected]
189.  52 Theo Leinad
190.  40 FPermthecuber
191.  35 [email protected]
192.  33 deadcat
193.  29 Caleb Arnette
193.  29 Bubbagrub
193.  29 Lux
196.  25 GabGab
196.  25 AnubhavDcuber
198.  24 TheTwelvanglanCuber
199.  23 Mr. Kholster
199.  23 Foreright
201.  22 Tommy Kiprillis
202.  20 hadofhfo
203.  19 jakgun0130
204.  18 RyuKagamine
204.  18 uesyuu
206.  15 Lvl9001Wizard
207.  13 craccho
208.  12 aerocube
209.  10 LowSkill
210.  8 rouxnscape
211.  5 FishMars
212.  4 COCOspeedcubing
212.  4 ThanosCar
212.  4 jleistra
215.  3 purplecreature


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2019)

Round and round the roulette wheel spins, and it finally lands on the fifteenth prime number: 47.

That means the winner is *Keenan Johnson!* Congratulations!!


----------

